# My Skyline R334 GTR Vspec



## kopeX (Aug 12, 2009)

Enjoy 

BNR34 GT-R V-Spec2 dry carbon bonnet
BNR34 GT-R XENON headlights
BNR34 Nismo type front bumper
BNR34 standard type front lip spoiler
BNR34 front defuser type front spoiler
NISMO clear Front market lens
TOP SECRET carbon Defuser Pro
VOLTEX GT Wing



VOLK TE37 18in 10.5J+15 wheel


HKS Hyper max II coilover suspension
ATS rear LSD
Cusco Pillow ball tension rods
Cusco adjustable front upper arm
Cusco adjustable rear upper arm
Cusco drag rod (Hicas cancel rod)
Cusco carbon shaft front tower bar
NISMO rear A arm


HKS TO4Z single turbine kit
HKS GT waste gate
HKS stainless exhaust manifold
HKS front pipe
HKS 272 IN/EX camshaft
HKS slide cam pulley
HKS triple core intercooler
HKS intercooler piping kit
HKS suction pipe
HKS oil cooler kit
HKS F-CON V-PRO Gold CPU
HKS mixture controller (used as pro start)
HKS super power flow air filter
TOMEI combination metal gasket kit
TRUST Oil Pan Kit
SARD Fuel Collector Tank
SARD Fuel Injector x6
Additional Fuel line added
Uprated fuel pump + external fuel pump
Uprated triple core radiator
Apexi Radiator Cap
Fujitsubo Super-R Exhaust system
ATS carbon twin plate clutch


GRID T.S. Dancer torque split controller
Pivot turbo timer
TRUST Profec B boost controller
3in 4pt racing harness


Sports aluminum pedal set
Nardi Steering wheel
Recaro SP-G seat (driver)
NISMO Gear Knob


----------



## kopeX (Aug 12, 2009)

YouTube - Skyline from Hell ! Rb26 Single turbo - HKS To4z ! GTR R33


----------



## kopeX (Aug 12, 2009)

YouTube - Skyline R33 GTR Launch 0-250


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hej der..
Velkommen til ..


----------



## kopeX (Aug 12, 2009)

Tak Champen


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

that's a really cool merge. Never seen that before. I'm not 100% shure if all lines flow together but it's cool. congrats!

Is it possible that i make a blog entry bout it?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I really like these conversions!:thumbsup:


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Velkommen....har du haft den på dyno endnu ?

"Welcome....Have you had it on dyno yet ?"


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

You dont have a Voltex GT wing anymore....

But very, very nice car and super rare with the R34 front


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Very Nice R334, This has got to be only the 2nd R334 I have ever seen, uber rare. The other was a white one from Bee*R. 

The car is pretty damn quick as well!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice car 

very nice combination of parts

including the nismo LCD clock face


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow. Thats pulled off the R34 front end really well, and has some serious kit installed - that Nismo dash is so rare!


----------



## Mi5 GTR (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow very nice and very rare conversion you got there.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Velkommen ;-) Flot R33, har set den før på Bilgalleri.dk, hvor er du fra i landet?


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

sweeeeeeet


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

kopex... who did you use for the mot in denmark? and how much registration tax did they rob from you??


----------



## daniel89 (Jul 20, 2008)

There a video for this car which it startup and rev a little but couldn't find the video in Youtube anymore . Anyone have it ?


----------



## sau_33 (Nov 16, 2009)

That's a phat car mate! Could you please let me know what kind of side skirts you've got on? They looked like 400R skirts at first but I've cross referenced and they definitely aren't.


----------

